# Tomato Soup with Rice for Lunch



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Too hot to cook, so I made a fast homemade Tomato Soup. I never liked tomato soup but the head guy loves it, so I always made him Campbell’s Tomato Soup…Well, today tried making homemade and it came out great, ( the head guy loved it) even I liked it... I made it with grilled cheese sandwiches. 

Tomato Soup, my way
1 large onion chopped
3 cloves garlic chopped
2 tab olive oil
2 tab butter
sauté chopped onion for about
15 min in oil and butter until brown
then add chopped garlic and sauté
a or two minutes longer.
Transfer to stock pot and add:
4 cups chicken broth
1 28 oz can plum tomatoes that you
put through the blender to smash up
salt/ pepper to taste
8 chopped sage leaves or 2 teaspoons rubbed sage
2 pinches saffron ( optional)
3/4 teaspoons dried thyme
Bring up to a Simmer and simmer for about 15 minutes
then add the cooked rice …last minute cream with 1/2 cup half and half or milk ( I used milk cause I ran out of half and half)
I meant to put a dollop of sour cream in the bowl, but, forgot.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mama?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Mama?


mama what?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> mama what?


I thought my mother had come back. That's what we had for lunch as kids, only not so fancy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you like tomato soup, you’ll love this soup. I was thinking this is good for a base for Manhattan clam chowder, just add some chopped potatoes, celery, carrots and clams.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

I like tomato with rice soap.


----------

